# DIY JOB



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done every one there are some great setups here. I thought you may like to see my diy effort, I converted the back 2/3rd's of my double garage it took me approx 3 weeks and I managed to do every thing except the plastering. The screen is made from MDF and painted with a blend of 4 parts matt white paint and 1 part silver paint. The kit consist of:-

Lexicon RV8 Receiver
Denon 2910 DVD
Panasonic PT AE700 Projector
X Box 360
Rega Planet CD Player
B&W Nautilus 804 Font main speakers
B&W Nautilus HTM 2 Center speaker
B&W DS6 THX Dipole side speakers
B&W CDM1 rear speakers
Rel Strata 5 sub

I really would like to convert the whole garage but were do you put all the ****.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Movieman 
It looks like a great place to escape. What do you have hanging behind the screen?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

The picture looks great. What size did you make the screen?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice setup! I'd be there every day if it was mine. 

Great looking mains and center.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done and you have an excellent setup in the garage. Could I make a suggestion? Just move your mains speaker out of the rear wall another 1 feet. As I see the the room is still big enough. Don't worry about sweet spot as all people in the room should feel the effect.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as rear speakers go, should they be directly behind the row or off to the side a bit?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys
Tommy the rear speakers are there because this is a 7.1 system and the lexicon manual suggest that the back speakers should be approx 2-3 feet apart when used in a THX 7.1 system. Also there really is not a lot of options on that back wall due to the slope of the stairs in that back left corner.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I was asking more for my room... I have the speakers wired now where there more to the sides about 10 foot between them, I was wondering if I need to move them close together which would put them directly behind the viewers?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Lee... that has WOW written all over it! Very nice!


----------

